# مئة سؤال و جواب في الكود الامريكي api 1104



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بداية انا سعيد بعضويتي الجديدة لملتقي المهندسين العرب , و اتمني انني اضيف و لو القليل الي هذا المنتدي الرائع .
بداية الاكواد و المواصفات الامريكية ASME API ASTM لا غني عنها لكل مهندس او مفتش يعمل في مجال المشروعات البترولية سواء كانت مستودعات او شبكات او خطوط الانابيب و للاسف تجد ان بعض الزملاء من المهندسين المهتمين بهذا المجال لا يعطيها القدر الكافي من الدراسة و الاطلاع رغم اهميتها الكبيرة , لذلك انا ادعوا اساتذتنا و خبراء ملتقي المهندسين و ما اكثرهم الاتجاه لموضوعات يتم فيها مناقشة و دراسة هذه الاكواد و المواصفات الدولية من خلال المنتدي كما نري عدد من المنتديات الاجنبية تهتم بهذا الامر و ظني ان ملتقي المهندسين لا يقل باي حال من الاحوال في مستواه العلمي و مستواي خبرائه و اساتذته الفضلاء عن الكثير من هذه المنتديات.
لذا فانا أطرح عليكم هذه التجربة المتواضعة مني لدراسة الكود الامريكي المختص بلحام خطوط انابيب البترول و الغاز :
API 1104-Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities 

بحيث تكون هذه الدراسة عبارة عن مناقشة مفتوحة في شكل سؤال و جواب حتي تعم الفائدة و حتي نعطي الفرصة لخبرائنا و اساتذتنا في الملتقي لكل يدلوا بدلوهم في هذه المجال , فما رايكم.
و الله من وراء القصد
م/ محمد شركة بتروجت - قطاع رقابة و توكيد الجودة 
مدير عام شبكة هندسة و تكنولوجيا اللحام


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (19 يونيو 2011)

بداية هذا الكود بينقسم الي 13 Section :
GENERAL
REFERENCED PUBLICATIONS 
DEFINITION OF TERMS
SPECIFICATIONS 
QUALIFICATION OF WELDING PROCEDURES FOR WELDS
QUALIFICATION OF WELDERS 
DESIGN AND PREPARATION OF A JOINT FOR PRODUCTION WELDING
INSPECTION AND TESTING OF PRODUCTION WELDS 
ACCEPTANCE STANDARDS FOR NONDESTRUCTIVE TESTING
REPAIR AND REMOVAL OF DEFECTS 
PROCEDURES FOR NONDESTRUCTIVE 
MECHANIZED WELDING WITH FILLER METAL ADDITIONS 
AUTOMATIC WELDING WITHOUT FILLER-METAL ADDITIONS ​

هذا بالاضافة الي ملحقين هما .​ 
*APPENDIX A ALTERNATIVE ACCEPTANCE STANDARDS FOR*​

GIRTH WELDS . ​ 

APPENDIX B IN-SERVICE WELDING ​


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (19 يونيو 2011)




----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (19 يونيو 2011)

بداية هنجد ان اول كلمة هي This Standard يجب التفريق اولا بين :

Types of Standards​

􀁛
​​​​*Codes *are generally applicable to processes​

and indicate the mandatory use of materials or actions 
​​​*Shall/will*​


􀁛​

​​​​*Specifications *are generally associated with *i*​

a product and indicate the mandatory use of
materials or actions​​​​*Shall/will*
􀁛​

​​​​*Recommended practices *and *guides *are​

offered primarily as aids to the user​​​
Should/may

􀁛 ​

​​​​​​​*Classifications *and *methods *provide lists of​

established practices or categories for processes or products​


و يمكن التفريق بين الكود و Standard كالتالي :​A Standard can be defined as a set of technical definitions and guidelines that function as instructions for designers, manufacturers, operators, or users of equipment. ​ 
A standard becomes a Code when it has been adopted by one or more 
governmental bodies and is enforceable by law, or when it has been incorporated into a business contract​ 
بمعني ان اي Standard اذا أصبح ملزما من جهة حكومية اي أصبح ملزم الزام قانوني يصبح كود أو تم ادراجه في عقود المشروعات فيصبح ملزما و بالتالي يطلق عليه كود.
ملحوظة : الاكواد في الولايات المتحدة بتكون ملزمة الزاما قانونيا.​​​​​


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (19 يونيو 2011)

و للحديث بقية ان شاء الله بشرط .................. لا تنسونا من صالح دعـــــــــــــائكم


----------



## DrClick (20 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة 
الواحد في حاجة الى شرح الكود دة


----------



## ah_sheref (20 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (20 يونيو 2011)

drclick قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياهندسة
> الواحد في حاجة الى شرح الكود دة


 
بارك الله فيك اخي وان شاء الله نستفيد كلنا من هذا الموضوع



ah_sheref قال:


> thanks alot


 
شكرا علي المرور


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## تكنولوجيا اللحام (28 يوليو 2011)

اعتذر للزملاء عن تأخري في تكملة الموضوع نظرا لزواجي و سأقوم بتكملة الموضوع في الايام القليلة القادمة


----------



## redafathy26 (5 يناير 2012)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttb777777777777777777n555555555555555555555n66666666666666666


----------



## اسعد المياحي (14 مارس 2012)

*تشكر على الموضوع الرائع*

تشكر على ما قمت به ونتمنا لك الصحة والعافية


----------



## the Quality (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ......ممتاز بجد


----------

